# Inverse camber..



## Roberts.pjm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi guys, new to all this but just picked up a clean 03 225 mk1 tt from a dealer in Suffolk. All seems fine, but noticed whilst coming home that there's quite slit of inverse camber on the rear wheels, drivers side especially... Is this usual with tt's or something I need to worry about?? Looked at several tt's on the road since Sunday and they all seem to have a degree on inverted camber at the back... Thoughts welcome!! Paul.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Rear camber can be up to about -2 to -3 degrees on a TT depending on if it's been lowered or if the bushes are sagging. It varies with the rear height but if it's greater on one side than the other I'd get your tie bar ball joints and bushes checked urgently. The joints on early TTs were prone to seize and cause the tie bar to snap. I've seen them collapse with wear and cause excess camber and sloppy handling too. Also check the rear springs which can lose an end of coil and cause lowering of one corner with subsequent camber change.

Here's Audi's published data for camber versus height:










It simply shows that camber varies with height. It does not say what is ideal. The table's only real use is to check that camber corresponds with height according to the table and therefore that nothing is bent or worn. A camber of around -1.5 degrees corresponds with standard height at 370mm pre facelift. The S-Line suspension being 20mm lower would put camber at -2 deg 12 min or there abouts.


----------



## Roberts.pjm (Aug 12, 2010)

Many thanks John, I'll get that checked as urgent! Not driving it right now as waiting till month end for new tax... And need to get rid of my 06 plate 320cd m sport cab first! Any one interested?? Lol...

Thanks, Paul.


----------

